# Swine Flu



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

A member of my extended family was sent home from work today with "suspected swine flu". She had been using a phone and other equipment that her manager had been using. Her manager, and her daughter apparently have it. 

No one really knows who's got it any more. GP's have stopped swabbing people now. You phone up your GP, describe your symptoms, and then someone else goes and picks up your Tamiflu.

Except if you're over 65. Because you are almost last on the list, just above poultry workers...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There are an awful amount of folks to get the vaccine it will be hard to protect every one straight away Yozz, but they are making enough vaccine to do the job.

The swine flu vaccine is expected to arrive in the UK at the end of August, the government has said, with a priority list for those most in need. 

They include people aged six months to 65 with a health condition like asthma, diabetes, heart, liver or kidney disease, or a suppressed immune system. 

Pregnant women in their second or third trimester are also on the list, as are frontline health workers and children aged three to 16. 

The UK is due to receive around 60 million doses of the vaccine - enough to cover half the population - by the end of December. The rest will follow next year.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

It seems to be everywhere now. I know quite a few people with it including my mum's next door neighbor and a good friend of mine, there is even some kids at my youngest daughters school with it.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I do not know anyone who has swine flu or who has had it. There was a case at work, but I do not know who it was. 

I am hoping I am immune to it. Swine flu cannot be caught in dogs and so I think that all the sloppy wet kisses Jenny insists on doing everyday will have immunised me! 

I actually thought the Tamiflu was a vaccine but not so. The vaccine is due in the UK in the next few months. 

My view is if I get it then I will be ill for a few days but have lots of whisky on standby and a few old lemons here and there. 

I have never had flu and noteworthy of a mention, since fulltiming, have not had a single cold, cough, upset tummy etc. 

Russell


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

My friend and her 3yr old had it about a fortnight ago, she was a lot worse than her daughter but they are now over it, she has been left with a nasty cough. For about 48hours she was very poorly and could not even get to let her dogs out but did not think she was any worse than other flu bouts just that having been diagnosed with swine flu no one was willing to come and help out  She lives in Glasgow a long way from us in Somerset.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The only person I know who has had swine flu is our local GP who thinks he caught it on a trip to London a month or so ago. He's been over it for weeks now and is fine.

He lives in our village and his wife's a GP too, so no shortage of care there. Neither of his two sons caught it, but they were already on Tamiflu because a girl in the neighbouring village who uses their school bus was suffering from it. 

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

My father's doctor was the one who died with Swine Flu (Not from Swine Flu). One of my colleagues has it and there are three cases at the nursery where my wife works.
Should I worry? Absolutely not.
If you get flu you will feel ill, some will not make it, but it will be no different from annual flu and that never makes a ripple on the news even though thousands die every year.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

One of daughters work mate was sent home with suspected SF. 
Boss did`t want whole office infected.
I have since got symptoms of a flu / cold or something.


Dave P


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm a tad worried about this flu. Of course half my worry is the media making a meal out of it but that made me read up about and now I worry more for the children and grandchildren.

My concerns are that this is from the same strain as the 1918 flu H1n something.

The 1918 flu started off just like anyother flu as this one has.

The 1918 flu mutated and in the second wave in the flu season killed millions.

I was also worried because this country chose a policy of let anyone in.


Japan has a restricted policy as it did in 1918 and had the lowest number of cases.

Tamiflu is not a cure but has some benefits in some people either reducing the time they have it, reducing the severity, and sometime reducing nothing.

Those with excellent and healthy immune systems are the most likely candidates for problems because the immune system reacts to violently and causes a tissue reaction.

But then I am always worred. 8O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

One of the main reasons the 1918 flu killed millions was that many people were undernourished at the end of the first world war and subseqently their immune systems were low.

Keep taking the vitamins!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> One of the main reasons the 1918 flu killed millions was that many people were undernourished at the end of the first world war and subseqently their immune systems were low.
> 
> Keep taking the vitamins!


I have read that but as it is now proven that this virus relies on top notch immune systems for maximum affect, and this current virus is related to the 1918 one, I for one would not go along with that.

However, what is true for sure it that in this day and age, our treatments are hundreds of times better so that should go some way to negating deaths if indeed this virus mutates which is another unknown of course.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Pusser said:


> ....it is now proven that this virus relies on top notch immune systems for maximum affect....


I did not know this - eek 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Too healthy?*

Maybe some are too "healthy and safety" aware. I think that a few old bugs and some plain old fashioned muck, do you no harm at all. I think nothing of eating an out of date yoghurt, in fact the one I am about to eat is five days over due and was half price. I think our bodies can be too well protected. My dad often tells me he did not have a fridge in his younger days and the meat was kept in the cellar with the coal!

Russell


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I do not know anyone who has swine flu or who has had it. There was a case at work, but I do not know who it was.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

I didn't know anyone who might have it until yesterday. You're right about Tamiflu not being a vaccine. Apparently it just helps you deal with the symptoms. The vaccine is still being argued about by various bureaucrats.

Thankfully my relative is a sensible level headed person, and by the sounds of it so is her GP. She declined Tamiflu today as she just has a sore throat and is feeling a bit under the weather. They agreed that her GP would contact her on Monday as by then she would know if she has it.

Fingers crossed she hasn't as she's a young woman, with asthma, and still recovering from other recent heath problems.

yozz.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Are they going to far with this as they are saying on Yahoo news :-
A swine flu pandemic could be more devastating than a terrorist attack, a police officer has warned as the UK death toll from the virus reached 29. UK swine flu death toll reaches 29 
Superintendent Steve Anderson from West Midlands Police said officers could be forced to stop non-emergency work in a worse case scenario.

He said the force rated swine flu along with terrorism, heatwave and flooding and concluded "a worse case scenario is that pandemic flu would be worse than any of those".

Are we all doomed :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

My mum's neighbour is now out and about after suspected swine flu. She gave a swab some week and a half ago but wont know the result for six weeks. 8O 

By the way, they said it was swine flu because she had six out of seven symptons of the virus and gave her tamiflu for relief,

steve


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

locovan said:


> Are they going to far with this as they are saying on Yahoo news :-
> A swine flu pandemic could be more devastating than a terrorist attack, a police officer has warned as the UK death toll from the virus reached 29. UK swine flu death toll reaches 29
> Superintendent Steve Anderson from West Midlands Police said officers could be forced to stop non-emergency work in a worse case scenario.
> 
> ...


Hi mavis

I'm sure there are plans in place for this pandemic, and as the number of people contracting it grows the various agencies will be advised to move from one level of mobilisation to another. My guess is that as the numbers of people 'reported' to have it have grown substantially this week the various agencies, including the police, have moved in to another area of planning for it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

yozz said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Are they going to far with this as they are saying on Yahoo news :-
> ...


Yes I understand but it's the way they tell it. More and More the Media is getting worse --talk about panic people.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swine flu panic*

  Here we go again! Another media circus.
Do they not realise the harm they do with creating these panic scenarios? :roll: 
Here, it is killing proposed tourism to the UK.
One of the main Italian motorhome forums (www.camperonline.it) is now full of motorhomers who were planning to visit the U.K. despite the LEZ, now cancelling their holidays. Especially since a report on state TV last night that two parties of Italian schoolchildren on holiday in UK have been quarantined.
Factual balanced reporting is what we need, not press-stirred panic.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am puzzled by these figures... which are a bit out of date for UK as we doubled in a week.

UK 10000 cases 17 deaths (more now of course) but at this time
France 310 cases
Spain 776 cases 1 death
Germany 505

We are the best prepared country to fight this pandemic according to governement which I hope is true because we have a tad more cases than most countries. I hope there has not been a deliberate policy for us all to get a mild dose of it to fight a more virulent strain in the Autumn because I understand that having the mild version offers little or no protection to a mutation. (Mutation re virus not Prime Minister)

ref: http://news.sky.com/skynews/Interactive-Graphics/Swine-Flu-Map


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Swine flu panic*



eddied said:


> Here we go again! Another media circus.
> Do they not realise the harm they do with creating these panic scenarios? :roll:
> Here, it is killing proposed tourism to the UK.
> One of the main Italian motorhome forums (www.camperonline.it) is now full of motorhomers who were planning to visit the U.K. despite the LEZ, now cancelling their holidays. Especially since a report on state TV last night that two parties of Italian schoolchildren on holiday in UK have been quarantined.
> ...


I rest my case as there is enough worry over this flue we just dont need this sort of publicity.
It was how they spoke when AIDS first started now that is in the background and they are reporting this flue in the same way.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Pusser

You haven't fallen into the trap of believing what this government is saying have you?



Interesting fact re 1918, I read somewhere it killed more people that the war.

If SF gets out of hand we will set off in the van to some remote spot and stay there as long as we can - don't know if it will help, but seems like a good excuses for a trip  

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Pusser
> 
> You haven't fallen into the trap of believing what this government is saying have you?
> 
> ...


That is true about deaths during the war and let us know when you are off and I'll be behind you. Only prob is I cannot see the missus deserting the squatters. They are only 30 and 27 years old bless them. :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> > Pusser
> ...


Advertise them on here Pusser as you can sell anything here :lol:

Wanted good home for 2 Squatters :lol: :lol:

Looks like we should get out of here --why so many Flue germs here :?:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Squatters required for general household duties , gardening etc whilst homeowner is suffering with SF

dave p


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Squatters ... free to a good pub. Barmaids must be fit. Actually, I think I'll go and leave them squatting.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

locovan said:


> The UK is due to receive around 60 million doses of the vaccine - enough to cover half the population - by the end of December. The rest will follow next year.


Population: UK 60,943,912 (July 2008 est.) Does that mean everyone gets 2 jabs or are there more illegals than I previously thought 8O

Pete 8)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

apxc15 said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > The UK is due to receive around 60 million doses of the vaccine - enough to cover half the population - by the end of December. The rest will follow next year.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
See the papers never get it right and it wasnt from the Telegraph :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

apxc15 said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > The UK is due to receive around 60 million doses of the vaccine - enough to cover half the population - by the end of December. The rest will follow next year.
> ...


The French have ordered over 90 milliion and I am sure their population is smaller than ours.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Pusser said:


> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


January 1, 2009, 65,073,482 people live in the French Republic.
Maybe everyone expects to either lose, break, have some doses nicked, or the need for more than one jab for some people. :?:

Pete 8)


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

I tried to phone the swine flu hot line today and only got crackling on the line. I tried a second time and got threw and was told the symptons are firstly a rash and secondly the trots. hope this helps. LEN


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

fatwallet said:


> I tried to phone the swine flu hot line today and only got crackling on the line. I tried a second time and got threw and was told the symptons are firstly a rash and secondly the trots. hope this helps. LEN


I think that is for the "Blackdeath".

Must have pressed for the wrong extension.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

fatwallet said:


> I tried to phone the swine flu hot line today and only got crackling on the line. LEN


        

Pete 8)


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Swine flu panic*



eddied said:


> Here we go again! Another media circus.
> Do they not realise the harm they do with creating these panic scenarios? :roll:
> Here, it is killing proposed tourism to the UK.
> One of the main Italian motorhome forums (www.camperonline.it) is now full of motorhomers who were planning to visit the U.K. despite the LEZ, now cancelling their holidays. Especially since a report on state TV last night that two parties of Italian schoolchildren on holiday in UK have been quarantined.
> ...


I disagree with you on this.

If anything the various media are underplaying it. That's why you have police officers, and others involved in the plans, leaking what the plans are..


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I hear I think a Prof Oxford who seemed to be suggesting that this varient of virus is 6th generation and our bodies are very good at remembering old viruses and even similar ones. He is oft to Oz to study this virus in their flu season.

He is an eminent virulogist and in his view he is hopeful that it will remain as it is.

But I did think that perhaps older people will have been exposed to more annual flu's than young people and therefore it may be why the older you are the less likely you are to get it or suffer serious symptoms. Younger bodies or course have not had the exposure and therefore their bodies are attacking a brand new virus.

Please note that he did not say that... I did from where I said. "But I did think...............""


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Daphne said:


> I hear I think a Prof Oxford who seemed to be suggesting that this varient of virus is 6th generation and our bodies are very good at remembering old viruses and even similar ones. He is oft to Oz to study this virus in their flu season.
> 
> He is an eminent virulogist and in his view he is hopeful that it will remain as it is.
> 
> ...


Also we have had a flue jab so maybe --just maybe -- something in that is giving the older people some protection.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Flu*

 Buon giorno Yozz,
well if my memory serves me right (and must admit often it doesn't these days), weren't we all supposed to have been killed off by bird flu 2 or 3 years ago?
keep smiling.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning eddied  

Indeed we were!

yozz.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

She didn't have swine flu after all .

Although the fact her employer sent her home and made the first contact with her GP does show there are plans in place now for the expected pandemic.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Please can someone help me? I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be dying from.

Is it skin cancer caused by the hole in the Ozone layer making the ultra violet rays from the sun deadly?

Is it freezing to death caused by the coming of an ice age caused by Global Warming stopping the Gulf Stream?

Is it drowning caused by Global Warming melting the ice caps and raising the sea levels?

Is it BSE from mad cow burgers?

Is it AIDS?

It it Bola Bola Virus?

Is it too much/not enough salt/fat/sugar in my diet?

Is it "passive smoking"

Is it Swine Flu/ Bird Flu/ Hong Kong Flu?

Is it radiation sickness from an Iranian/Korean nuclear attack?

Is it all of the above?

I can't sleep from worrying what I'm supposed to be worried about! :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Latest map for UK for the survey
http://www.flusurvey.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=307&Itemid=274

The red is for those showing symptoms.
Really it can only be used as a map showing where it is because its only info on those that are completing the survey.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Annsman said:


> I can't sleep from worrying what I'm supposed to be worried about! :lol:


You are lucky to live in a democracy and have such a widespread choice teminal illnesses to chose from.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

On Saturday, in the Councils car park I saw council members being taught the song, "Ring a ring of Roses" and around the perimeter, staff were being taught how to handle tumbrils, ring a bell and shout out, "Bring out the dead".

I am of course reluctant to jump to any inferences but I have to say, I am a tad concerned.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have Swine Flue in Whitstable Well it might be flue---

A man who fears he has swine flu has put himself in quarantine through fears he could infect his newborn baby.

Rick Farrell, 32, of Whitstable, became ill on Tuesday and contacted his doctor after getting a temperature of 38.3C. 

He is in a spare room and talking to his wife through a window in order not to pass flu to eight-week-old Beatrix. 

Children under five are included in groups at high risk of becoming infected. The government has said the under 14s are among the worst-hit. 
Mr Farrell, a website designer, said: "I decided to do it, because I didn't want to give swine flu to anyone else, let alone an eight-week old baby. 

"The only time I've left the room is to go to the loo, and I've not been downstairs at all. I'm making sure I clean the door handles every time I touch them. 

"I've heard Beatrix, but I've not seen her, which feels strange because I'd not been away from her since she was born." 

He said his wife Dolly had been bringing him food and drink, while he lives in a room with only a TV and computer for company. 

Mr Farrell, who is taking Tamiflu, added: "She is using the hand wash gel every time she sees me. I've also managed to talk to her through the window."


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

my Neice has it, and as I work at the hospital I have come into contact with people who have it

so far I am okay, I think its like any other flu if you are going to get it you will, and no amount of precautions will keep it at bay 8O 8O , well thats what I think

where my husband works there is an Hungarion (I think) and his Mother in Law has just come over and she has it, so his bosses told him not to come into work for 7 days :?: :?: :?: why :?: :?: :?: 

I asked one of the Doctors at work and they couldn't understand why he had been told that


Oink-Choo oh dear have I got it now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

